

NASA ISS Live Stream - siddhant
http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/isslivestream.asx

======
mickeyben
I can't read the stream neither in VLC or mplayer ... any idea ? I'm on
macosx.

~~~
rbanffy
Ubuntu VLC worked on the first try

You may also want to try <http://www.nasa.gov/qtl/151335main_NASA_TV_QT.qtl>

------
markbnine
Storing stuff must be a constant issue. The ISS always seems cluttered.

------
Raphael
A little blue dot I like to call Earth.

~~~
ThomPete
A little blue dot indeed.

<http://000fff.org/uploads/Earth.png>

Or did they find an unknown planet?

------
edga66
is it real link?

that's awesome!

